# Goblets Of Texas Native Woods



## WoodTurner (Dec 11, 2007)

(R) Mesquite, walnut, red oak, live oak, apple(?), hackberry, hickory, red cedar, and white oak. The tallest is 6" high to give you an idea of the scale. I don't drink out of these wine goblets. The wine would stain the wood and it is possible to pick up off flavors in the oaks or other tasty type wood. A person can drink out of them like in the "olden days" if it is all you had. Notice a few of them have a captured ring on the stem - that is to be able to identify your goblet from the spouse's in the case of a matched set. Another unique collection I have as I slowly find and make them out various trees in my neighborhood here in Dallas or around the State.*Edited by: WoodTurner *


----------



## Harry (Dec 11, 2007)

Wood turner where in Tx are you i am in Alvin area, I to do a little turning when ever i get a chance. I make rod and reel lamps and a few other idems like Christmas ornaments i will send pics later i am in the process of remodeling our house


----------



## Waldo (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice........Do you sell these?


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 12, 2007)

I have sold a few. the problem is finding time to make them with 2 kids involved in lots of activities and my wife works an evening shift so I also get Mr. Mom duties. I have family in Arkansas, near HSV and friend who lives in Benton that I share woodturning experiences and equipment with.


I live in the White Rock lake area of Dallas. I'm familiar with Alvin. Years ago I worked for Western Geophysical and their Alvin plant constructed the huge Vibroseis machines and marine seismic equipment. I still have a few friends down in the Harris County area, but find it hard to visit. By all means share some pics


----------



## Waldo (Dec 13, 2007)

Next time you get up this way woodturner maybe you can stop by and we can share a glass of wine


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 14, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Next time you get up this way woodturner maybe you can stop by and we can share a glass of wine






You got a deal! If I can get my Benton friend to make a couple of goblets or glasses I'll send him your way as well. He's into various other wood turning designs right now. The glasses are simple spindle turning - it's the glass itself that has to handled carefully. I'll talk with him and maybe shoot him your email and vice-versa. Cheers!


----------



## FineWino (Dec 14, 2007)

No Pecan?


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 15, 2007)

FineWino said:


> No Pecan?






Actually yes, just haven't made it yet. And.....many people confuse pecan with hickory in Texas. Similar, but not the same - something about same genus different species or some such thing. And Pecan is beautiful as some of my crotch wood bowls are testiment to.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 15, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!


The only goblet I have ever made was in Mexico...we cut some big bamboo and made goblets out of it...pretty crude....we did use them.


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 17, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Very nice........Do you sell these?






I just talked to a friend of mine in Benton and it turns out he knows you. I think he may work you a deal. He hasn't made any wooden wine glasses yet, but he wants to and you provided the motivation. Now, it's possible I'll be up there during our March Spring Break from school at which time I'll come into Benton from HSV of of Hwy 5. We swap wood and turning ideas and a bottle or two of my favorite home brews.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmmmmm, what is his name?


----------



## Harry (Dec 26, 2007)

Woodturner

Here is a few pics of my Christmas tree ornaments they are all under 6 inches high &amp; made of three different kinds of wood each.


----------



## Harry (Dec 26, 2007)

More pics


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2007)

Very cool Harry.


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 30, 2007)

Those are nice. The ornaments I tried to make all broke in the turning phase. I do have some new hollowing tools and am on a learning curve so hopefully soon I can follow your examples.


----------

